# How to vent dryer in 2x4 wall?



## isuhunter (May 1, 2014)

I need to vent my dryer in a 2x4 wall in my basement. I need to go approx 8' high to get above the concrete to vent out.

Suggestions? It will be going to the right of this window in that stud bay.

I'll get a better picture tonight.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't see the pic, but you can run a rigid duct up the wall. It doesn't have to be inside the wall. They also make flat box shaped periscope type ones, but that's not made for long lengths. Is this for a regular dryer or stackable?


----------



## isuhunter (May 1, 2014)

mikegp said:


> I can't see the pic, but you can run a rigid duct up the wall. It doesn't have to be inside the wall. They also make flat box shaped periscope type ones, but that's not made for long lengths. Is this for a regular dryer or stackable?


This is for a regular electric dryer.

I'm thinking of using this...Link to dryer vent


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Those short radius 90s look like trouble to me. Consider 4 PVC drain pipe with long sweep / long radius 90s not glued so it can be disassembled for inspection / cleaning.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Sheetmetal rectangular duct is what has to be used. That means getting a local hvac shop to make it per your spec's.

It does not matter about he link, what matters is the IRC and fire codes.

I would not use that duct from the Home Depot link. Fer a drawing and the dimensions, or rip out that wall in make it a 2x6. Especially if you are putting in plumbing for a washer.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

You need to use 4" metal duct. Metal tape on the joints- no screws allowed. The termination must be 3ft from windows and other air intakes.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Consider 4 PVC drain pipe with long sweep / long radius 90s not glued so it can be disassembled for inspection / cleaning.


I believe pvc is strictly prohibited anywhere in the country. Lint sticks to it and it builds a static charge. Plus it doesn't handle burning very well.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I would definetly use metal as was recommended .Would also make sure there is a ground wire attached.I've have three friends places burn even with metal.
Best thing with any is to make sure you have a regular cleaning schedule.
I'm not one of "those kinds of people". Just sean to many things happen from lint buildup and inproper materials and installs.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

PVC outlawed many, many years ago... smooth metal is required; pp.7 Exhaust systems- gas or electric; http://www.codecheck.com/cc/ccimages/PDFs/CC6th_Sample.pdf

Even the short periscope is bad. Building a round to rectangular duct will stop more wet lint and create air turbulence; http://www.dryerbox.com/ratings/dryerfittingschart.htm

Will you be adding builders paper to the frame wall, on concrete side, or SPF?

Will you be adding foil-faced foam board to the exterior rim joists? Could you still add a vapor barrier under the frame walls near the concrete perimeter to stop capillary wicking; http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...ressure-treated-sill-plates-and-building-code Where are you located?

Gary


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> You need to use 4" metal duct. Metal tape on the joints- no screws allowed. The termination must be 3ft from windows and other air intakes.


Actually they now are allowing screws to be used, as long as they do not penetrate anymore then 1/8" into the interior of the dryer duct.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

mako1 said:


> I would definetly use metal as was recommended .Would also make sure there is a ground wire attached.I've have three friends places burn even with metal.
> Best thing with any is to make sure you have a regular cleaning schedule.
> I'm not one of "those kinds of people". Just sean to many things happen from lint buildup and inproper materials and installs.


There is no reason to ground the duct. As for your friends places catching on fire. I doubt that it had anything to do with the dryer vent.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Actually they now are allowing screws to be used, as long as they do not penetrate anymore then 1/8" into the interior of the dryer duct.


They've been allowed for a long time but the pros around my area don't use them.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> They've been allowed for a long time but the pros around my area don't use them.


I do mot like them either. Too much hassle when you have to have a bit of flex, when you have the vent just a bit higher then the length of the duct.

Plus after a while, the scews do not hold as you know.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

gregzoll said:


> There is no reason to ground the duct. As for your friends places catching on fire. I doubt that it had anything to do with the dryer vent.


 That's wasn't my call.That is what the fire marshall determined as the cause.Grounding will help with the static charge.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe not available in all areas due to local codes: In my area a contractor can go to the local HVAC supply store and buy rectangular sheet metal ducting that goes into a wall before sheet rock is applied. Within my county a homeowner cannot purchase from an HVAC supply house. Plumbing-yes, electrical-yes, but not HVAC, go figure. There is an inlet at the bottom and and outlet at the top which can be moved to either side, not end-to-end. There are NO screws within these purchased units and tabs are provided for installation so that no screws penetrate the duct. I don't know the rating tags that I have seen on these but I do know a UL/FM tag when I see one and they are on there.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Thurman said:


> In my area a contractor can go to the local HVAC supply store and buy rectangular sheet metal ducting that goes into a wall before sheet rock is applied.


I'd like to visit with the person that thought of that plan to determine how he proposed cleaning it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

mako1 said:


> That's wasn't my call.That is what the fire marshall determined as the cause.Grounding will help with the static charge.


What Fire Marshall. Not a requirement in Springfield. The duct is already grounded when connected to the dryer, unless the exhaust outlet is plastic. There is no static charge in the metal duct. Also how did they state to ground it, since it would have to be grounded with a complete path back to the incoming Cold Water pipe if Copper out to the curb, or to the Earth Ground Ufer or Rod.

The dryer itself is grounded through the 4 Prong plug. Attaching a ground wire, would require a screw, which will catch any lint that gets past the screen.

Dryer fires are caused by a build up of Lint inside the dryer and in the pipe if not cleaned out on a regular basis.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Gregzoll: Not going to get into a pissing match with you as you know more than us all for sure.Simply stating that the fire marshall in my little Podunk town stated the fires were caused by dryer vent fires .I don't have a clue what caused them.The town is not Springfield but Mattoon.You can look up the fire that caused Burnham Neils death if you wish.Owner of Neil Tires,
I have never seen a dryer with a 4 prong plug.It's true that a dryer would be grounded by it's duct thru the machine .It's also true that lint going thru the pipe will build up a static charge that can be disapated by a ground wire.Never said it was code or stated by any official .Just a good idea IMHO.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Electric dryers have 4 prongs.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

New dryer circuit installs have been required to be 4 wire since the 70s. Older 3 wire circuits can be reused with new dryers.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm guessing mako has only ever dealt with gas dryers.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> New dryer circuit installs have been required to be 4 wire since the 70s.


The requirement for the four wire dryer receptacle was 1996.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Mattoon I can believe that. They are too desperate for money, so the city will do anything to collect.

At least here they have a bit more common sense.

I have an idiot behind me who is a pyro and has to have a fire in his fire pit every day, even when he is gone. Last time we called the fire dept. on him for a Bonfire, he called the police for harassment, even though I had the crew on my sude, since I know the lead that was on duty that night.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

mako1 I remember that fire. If I recall, it was caused by a build up of Lint, not just because it was a dryer.

You would be surprised how much lint is in the back of a dryer and in some homes, the vents are so filled, that there is no airflow.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

gregzoll said:


> Mattoon I can believe that. They are too desperate for money, so the city will do anything to collect.
> 
> At least here they have a bit more common sense.
> 
> I have an idiot behind me who is a pyro and has to have a fire in his fire pit every day, even when he is gone. Last time we called the fire dept. on him for a Bonfire, he called the police for harassment, even though I had the crew on my sude, since I know the lead that was on duty that night.


 Have to agree with that Greg.It's a different world here.
GOt rained out yesterday and had a few beers with the boys .Hope you didn't take any of my comments to seriously.Just one of those days.
Are you in Springfield? Used to do a lot of business with Jame's Machinery but it's been awhile.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No I do not. Illinois arguments are like the weather here. Everyone changes their position as quick as the weather changes.

We had a farm get hit on the far west side. Also had a substation go boom. Supposedly it was a Tornado.

Ten years to the day, was when we got the two in a row. The joke is that last night's was caused by the election upset.

I live on the near west side on W. Jefferson. James is only a couple of blocks away from me.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good place to know .Good people.I wish I could remember the old owners name back in the early 90's .Used to deliver everything to me and was a hell of a good guy but I can't remember the name.
Hope your safe from the tornados last night .Seen on the news one was close


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> There is no reason to ground the duct. As for your friends places catching on fire. I doubt that it had anything to do with the dryer vent.


That is not what my captain's fire report stated. 

Instead of screws, how about rivits? Or the expensive aluminum duct tape? The last I bought, a roll of 4" 50 Yds was about $18.00. 

Do not use the plastic hose, it is not listed for dryer duct. And it melts in a fire. 

Do not put a screen over the end of the hose. There should be a flap on the outlet. There are small brushes like a chimney brush that can be used to clean dryer vent hose. 

On a lighter side, do not believe my son when he claims the cat climbed into the dryer by way of the the hose duct.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I cannot see any reason not to use rivets, as long as you can get them to grab and not get pulled out. Just wrap with the Aluminum tape. The screws are just a PITA. I hate trying to deal with them in tight places.

As for the Fire Marshals, they all want no one to burn anything down, but they never realize that that also takes away job security. If no buildings caught on fire, there would only be medical emergencies and no need for a bunch of Smoke Eaters and stations, doing nothing.

My thing about the grounding, is that it is hard to get a ground point ran, if you are dealing with a building on a slab, apartment, condo or finished. In commercial operations it is a given. In homes it is one of those things you really have to plan when you are running wiring.

The sad thing is with all of the plastic that they are putting into washers and dryers these days, there is not much to ground, other then the vent pipe, since it used to use the actually metal of the duct that was screwed to the chassis of the dryer, that would bond it to the Electric Neutral or ground point.

I need to take mine apart, since it sounds like it has one of those darn air soft balls inside at the blower. Just have not been able, since my son is off at school.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

@SeniorSitizen: The way I found out about the sheet metal ducting that fits into the wall was that I was called out to clean one. After I did that one the neighbor wanted theirs cleaned. I found out that the HVAC supply house sold a 4" brush, sort of ball shaped, and the bristles were of medium strength. The brush is made onto a sort of spring material which is about six feet long and on the other end is an eye to tie a string onto. One person can clean the duct work by attaching vacuum to one end, insert the brush into the other end and work it back and forth while rotating.


----------

